# {Video} Battery Drain Patch Fix (usb wakelock fix) for the HP TouchPad and CyanogenMod9



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Acclaimed Android developer James Sullins, aka jcsullins, has recently released a usb wakelock fix for the CyanogenMod9 Nightly builds. This fixes a problem with the device not going into sleep mode and heavily draining the battery while the screen is off.

*Note** This patch has not yet been added to the Official Nightly builds.

Battery Drain Patch Fix for the HP TouchPad and CyanogenMod9





Download:
http://goo.im/devs/j...ouchpad/testing

Download:
http://www.mediafire...6qi5cquaz9zsd32

*Note* *I would recommend making a Nandroid backup before testing this patch. If you experience any issues using this patch, then you can restore your backup. Please report your experiences with this patch below.

How to make a Nandroid backup:
[media]http://youtu.be/zuhGcXSoXjc

OK test time, fresh boot, Cool Tools, Lock & Load -> Drain=D

No Patch 8/6 Check 1) D= -180(3:22) 2) D= -115(3:35) 3) D= -177(3:41) 4) D = -36(3:46) 5) D= -32(3:51) 6) D= -112(4:08)

Patched 8/6 + Patch 1) D= -28 (4:18) 2) D= -28 (4:20) 3) D= -28 (4:23) 4) D= -28 (4:25) 5) D= -28(4:27) 6) D= -32(4:31)

Speculation

Well it seems that we can experience a low drain without the patch however it seems to use less power and sleep more easily once patched.
Also we know that from nevertells, that some apps can effect the battery drain worse than others while trying to sleep the device. In addition it seems that these results are not consistent across the various different configurations of TouchPads. What does everyone think?


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

so is this something thats in the current nightly, or is this something i have to add seperately?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

mooja said:


> so is this something thats in the current nightly, or is this something i have to add seperately?


It has not yet been added to the nightly build, I updated the OP. You will need to download it and flash it through recovery. It seems to be working very well so far, thank you jcsullins!


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Which Nightly has this issue?

Havent experienced it, so far......


----------



## Edward_2000_hk (Jul 31, 2012)

my touchpad draim much faster after applying this patch.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Edward_2000_hk said:


> my touchpad draim much faster after applying this patch.


Really, that's interesting, how much battery drain were you experiencing before the patch and how much now?


----------



## Don_Daniel (Oct 24, 2011)

I am currently running nightly 07/07/2012 and it works perfectly for me. Best blend between stability and battery life I've experienced so far (had nightly 07/18/2012 installed for a few hours and it kept crashing / rebooting, so I reverted back to 07/07/2012).

Does this fix really add an even better battery life? Could somebody please confirm that? Thx in advance!


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

fsx100 said:


> Which Nightly has this issue?
> 
> Havent experienced it, so far......


You might be unaware of the problem. If your HP TouchPad gets about 4 days of battery life then you are fine. If you get about two then you might be experiencing a high battery drain during sleep.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Don_Daniel said:


> I am currently running nightly 07/07/2012 and it works perfectly for me. Best blend between stability and battery life I've experienced so far (had nightly 07/18/2012 installed for a few hours and it kept crashing / rebooting, so I reverted back to 07/07/2012).
> 
> Does this fix really add an even better battery life? Could somebody please confirm that? Thx in advance!


I'm using the 8/6 nightly now. I was using the 7/7 nightly previously. This patch has only been out for two days and i'm still testing but it does seem to have an improvement. However the 7/7 nightly still has better battery life but this makes things almost even.We are looking at an over all difference of between -5 to -10ma battery drain when comparing 7/7 to 8/6 during sleep mode(after patching). Remember, Jcsullins is providing this to us for testing purposes. If you would like to test it make a Nandroid backup first, then just restore that after you have your fun. Once you've checked it out leave a little feedback here so Jcsullins can get some input on his hard work.

How to make a Nandroid backup:


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I'm using the 8/6 nightly now. I was using the 7/7 nightly previously. This patch has only been out for two days and i'm still testing but it does seem to have an improvement. However the 7/7 nightly still has better battery life but this makes things almost even.We are looking at an over all difference of between -5 to -10ma battery drain when comparing 7/7 to 8/6 during sleep mode(after patching). Remember, Jcsullins is providing this to us for testing purposes. If you would like to test it make a Nandroid backup first, then just restore that after you have your fun. Once you've checked it out leave a little feedback here so Jcsullins can get some input on his hard work.


As usual, some folks seem to have this issue and others never experience it. I even recently started experiencing a higher drain on my 7/7 installation, -180mA vs. -30mA. I suspect that it started to occur after allowing some of my apps to update from the Play Store, unfortunately I don't remember which ones. I would suggest that if one is getting 30mA or less battery usage, that installing J.C.'s fix may not help. For those experiencing the higher than normal drain, install the fix and then report back if it helps.

An interesting aside to this, after I noticed the higher battery drain, I turned off notifications on the task bar, turned off syncing in all my email apps, and turned off all notifications and updating in Play Store and my battery usage has returned back to the 28 to 32mAh usage levels. So now, I only get email when I open the email client app, and still see if I have new updates from the Play Store when I check for them myself.


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

Edward_2000_hk said:


> my touchpad draim much faster after applying this patch.


My battery (when sleeping) also started draining faster after applying this patch, after a day and a half I restored a backup I made before installing.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> As usual, some folks seem to have this issue and others never experience it. I even recently started experiencing a higher drain on my 7/7 installation, -180mA vs. -30mA. I suspect that it started to occur after allowing some of my apps to update from the Play Store, unfortunately I don't remember which ones. I would suggest that if one is getting 30mA or less battery usage, that installing J.C.'s fix may not help. For those experiencing the higher than normal drain, install the fix and then report back if it helps.
> 
> An interesting aside to this, after I noticed the higher battery drain, I turned off notifications on the task bar, turned off syncing in all my email apps, and turned off all notifications and updating in Play Store and my battery usage has returned back to the 28 to 32mAh usage levels. So now, I only get email when I open the email client app, and still see if I have new updates from the Play Store when I check for them myself.


Great input as always thank you. So I always keep email clients in check, nothing updates unless I open it. I kill them at start up using System Tuner Pro and I keep an eye on things with the Go task manager widget. Before I put the tablet to sleep I kill all the process in the task manager only certain app will be able to restart.

I haven't actually experienced any high drains using the 7/7 yet. So i'm reflashing 8/6 right now to test my findings again. I am using one of the TouchPads with the higher battery capacity, I wonder if the particular model could effect things this much hmm. Lets keep track it if we can.

OK test time, fresh boot, Cool Tools, Lock & Load -> Drain=D

No Patch 8/6 Check 1) D= -180(3:22) 2) D= -115(3:35) 3) D= -177(3:41) 4) D = -36(3:46) 5) D= -32(3:51) 6) D= -112(4:08)

Patched 8/6 + Patch 1) D= -28 (4:18) 2) D= -28 (4:20) 3) D= -28 (4:23) 4) D= -28 (4:25) 5) D= -28(4:27) 6) D= -32(4:31)

Speculation

Well it seems that we can experience a low drain without the patch however it seems to use less power and sleep more easily once patched.
Also we know that from nevertells, that some apps can effect the battery drain worse than others while trying to sleep the device. In addition it seems that these results are not consistent across the various different configurations of TouchPads. What does everyone think?


----------



## raed81 (Aug 9, 2012)

the patch made a big difference to my battery life ....i am running 08/02 nightly and before the patch never had more than 9 hours

the pictures bellow after installing the patch


----------



## Edward_2000_hk (Jul 31, 2012)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Really, that's interesting, how much battery drain were you experiencing before the patch and how much now?


I was using nightly 20120805
before applying patch, it dropped 10% in 1 hour, and it diubles after patch.
so i flashed 20120808, and got back normal.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Edward_2000_hk said:


> I was using nightly 20120805
> before applying patch, it dropped 10% in 1 hour, and it diubles after patch.
> so i flashed 20120808, and got back normal.


The Final 8/10 nightly has just been added. Try it and see if that improves your battery life.

Update* get the 8/11 nightly that has jcsullins wake lock fix included.

http://get.cm/?device=tenderloin


----------



## c000 (Dec 27, 2011)

it appears the patch made it into the 8/11 build


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> The Final 8/10 nightly has just been added. Try it and see if that improves your battery life.
> 
> Update* get the 8/11 nightly that has jcsullins wake lock fix included.
> 
> http://get.cm/?device=tenderloin


I just checked the BBQ changelog and it shows there were no changes at all in 8/11, tenderloin or otherwise. Where did you get this information?

N


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> It would have made it into the 8/11 build.
> 
> Looks like BBQLog doesn't watch the tenderloin kernel repo for changes but rest assured that the fix probably did make it's way into the 8/11 nightly. Here's the repo and here's jcsullin's commit on GitHub.


Trekrev & MrOwen were nice enough to responded to my questions about it being missing in the BBQ log, thank you guys

Merge log:
http://review.cyanog....com/#/c/20716/


----------

